# The One and Only ELVIS Please..



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow, Ruthanne what great videos. I never liked him when he first became popular then he won me over with Love Me Tender. I have a lot of his songs on my Kindle and the hubby and I listen to him when we travel to VA to see my daughter. One that I listen to that I never heard until recently is called High Heel Sneakers. The lyrics are hysterical. I wonder who picked that song for him,or maybe he thought it was funny and recorded it just for laughs. The wig part gets me. Maybe because I had a wig in the early 70's.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 30, 2017)

Loved Elvis especially his gospel music.  The Stamps quartet (sic) always said after a concert with him he always wanted them to come to his room and sing gospel music especially "Sweet, sweet spirit) with him.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow, Ruthanne what great videos. I never liked him when he first became popular then he won me over with Love Me Tender. I have a lot of his songs on my Kindle and the hubby and I listen to him when we travel to VA to see my daughter. One that I listen to that I never heard until recently is called High Heel Sneakers. The lyrics are hysterical. I wonder who picked that song for him,or maybe he thought it was funny and recorded it just for laughs. The wig part gets me. Maybe because I had a wig in the early 70's.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Loved Elvis especially his gospel music.  The Stamps quartet (sic) always said after a concert with him he always wanted them to come to his room and sing gospel music especially "Sweet, sweet spirit) with him.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks Ruthanne for posting for me.  I could listen to him and them sing gospel all day long!.


----------



## Trade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 31, 2017)

Wren said:


>



ahhh, one of my favorite, that and Lawdy Miss Claudie.....thanks for this thread, very nice.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2017)

I was only 12 yrs old when I fell in love with Elvis. On my first date I went to see " Love me Tender." I remember how I cried watching the movie when Elvis died,but I don't remember who the boy was that took me on the date.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow, Ruthanne what great videos. I never liked him when he first became popular then he won me over with Love Me Tender. I have a lot of his songs on my Kindle and the hubby and I listen to him when we travel to VA to see my daughter. One that I listen to that I never heard until recently is called High Heel Sneakers. The lyrics are hysterical. I wonder who picked that song for him,or maybe he thought it was funny and recorded it just for laughs. The wig part gets me. Maybe because I had a wig in the early 70's.



Ruth I had never heard the song you mentioned "High Heel Sneakers" so I looked it up. I can't believe I'd never heard it before.


----------



## Trade (Jul 31, 2017)

*Elvis and June Juanico*

This is a pretty cool interview with one of Elvis's first girlfriends.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm sorry, Ruthanne. :rose: 

_Burning Love _(one of my favorites)


----------



## terry123 (Aug 5, 2017)

https://youtu.be/yUIqxm6_hYM  how about that elvis thing


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 16, 2017)

bump for Elvis fans


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2017)

I could listen to Elvis all day. He was the Best.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> I could listen to Elvis all day. He was the Best.


Thank you for your contribution to this thread!  I love Elvis, too!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


>


I love this song and video especially!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


>





Bonnie said:


>



Both great songs!  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Jan 15, 2019)

Elvis......definitely a one off, and no matter where you go, there is an Elvis impersonator, there must be thousands of them.
Pretty much all of my favourites have been posted, so a big thank you Ruthanne for starting this lovely thread, and a big thank you, to all of those who posted and shared all these superb recordings and memories.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Jan 23, 2019)

This song was written by an Irish man who lost 2 of his sons in war and the 3nd one is now leaving for war too.

Nobody does it like Elvis,


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2019)

Elvis sang this song when he was only 19yrs old in 1954.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2019)

Today was the first time I heard this song.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 22, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Today was the first time I heard this song.


Thanks, Sassy. First time I have heard it too.  Beautiful!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Today was the first time I heard this song.


I have to listen to this later.  

Thank you for all the Elvis music


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Wren (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Trade (May 21, 2019)




----------



## oldman (May 21, 2019)

I was never an Elvis fan, but my wife dragged me to his concert at the Coliseum in Cleveland. It was a great show and Elvis really played to the audience. I think the stage hands were kept busy cleaning the flowers off of the stage for most of the night. I left the concert still not a fan, but it was fun and I enjoyed the music. The man definitely had a voice.


----------



## Trade (May 21, 2019)

oldman said:


> I was never an Elvis fan, but my wife dragged me to his concert at the Coliseum in Cleveland. It was a great show and Elvis really played to the audience. I think the stage hands were kept busy cleaning the flowers off of the stage for most of the night. I left the concert still not a fan, but it was fun and I enjoyed the music. The man definitely had a voice.



My old man wasn't much of an Elvis fan either. When I first heard about Elvis, when I was about 8 years old, he told me that Elvis Pressly had been a wild man that had been found living out in the woods and that he didn't even know how to talk until he was taught how to sing. Oddly enough, it was quite a few years later that Ray Stevens came out with the song Gitarzan. When he did, it reminded me of that story my old man had told me about Elvis. 

To tell the truth, I was never much of a fan either. But I went to see the movie Follow that Dream because it had been filmed just a couple of hours north of Largo, Florida, where I was living at the time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 4, 2019)

As Usual I'm in an Elvis mood !


----------



## Liberty (Jun 4, 2019)

Sassycakes, OMG...like I'm always in an Elvis mood.  We've got the "Graceland Vault" station on Sirius in the car and home.  On Sunday mornings, its Elvis Gospel 
Hour till 9 am.  Often we lie in bed listening to him before we get up.

So many great people still talk about experiences with him and how generous he was!

Only once in many lifetimes does a talent such as this come into our world.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 4, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Sassycakes, OMG...like I'm always in an Elvis mood.  We've got the "Graceland Vault" station on Sirius in the car and home.  On Sunday mornings, its Elvis Gospel
> Hour till 9 am.  Often we lie in bed listening to him before we get up.
> 
> So many great people still talk about experiences with him and how generous he was!
> ...



I really could listen to him everyday all day.He was one of a kind ! My cousin saw him in person,I can't imagine how I would have handled seeing him in person !


----------



## Liberty (Jun 4, 2019)

Just heard on Sirius that his career only spanned 23 years!  Imagine that...name any other singer that has had 
this much impact in that length of time.  Hubby says "we grew up with the best of the best".  What a great gift of talent.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)

Sorry I haven't posted to say thank you all  for all  the Elvis posts so here's a big Thank you!!


----------



## Wren (Jun 4, 2019)

For some reason, this came to mind a few days ago and I’ve been listening to him ever since ! I just love the rawness of his voice in the early days


----------



## Liberty (Jun 5, 2019)

Ruthanne...my husband and I have a fav Elvis song, as I'm sure everyone does.  This one is very special as it has 
that fabusouls infectious laugh of his over two things that happened during the song...guess this is a test to ask if you know what they were?!  It was 1970, I think and he'd just starting playing Vegas - this song is often referred to as the "Laughing Song":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoqVFEE1UBY


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 5, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Ruthanne...my husband and I have a fav Elvis song, as I'm sure everyone does.  This one is very special as it has
> that fabusouls infectious laugh of his over two things that happened during the song...guess this is a test to ask if you know what they were?!  It was 1970, I think and he'd just starting playing Vegas - this song is often referred to as the "Laughing Song":
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoqVFEE1UBY




Oh I loved that ! He couldn't stop laughing. He was truly one of a kind !


----------



## Liberty (Jun 5, 2019)

Ruthanne...if you don't have Sirius get it. The Elvis channel is 6019 (on DISH) on TV, channel 19 on the car. They have so much aired that you've never heard before and the tales people tell that knew him...reminds me of when we went driving by Graceland when Elvis was still alive...we saw the Dunkin' Donut shop/limo that went to get him donuts. 

We were so stuck with how close Graceland was to the road and the commercial area. They say there was never a time, night or day, when fans were around the big wrought iron fence.


He slept during the day and was up all night.  So much new "stuff" you nevr knew is on Sirius - its called "The Vault".


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Ruthanne...if you don't have Sirius get it. The Elvis channel is 6019 (on DISH) on TV, channel 19 on the car. They have so much aired that you've never heard before and the tales people tell that knew him...reminds me of when we went driving by Graceland when Elvis was still alive...we saw the Dunkin' Donut shop/limo that went to get him donuts.
> 
> We were so stuck with how close Graceland was to the road and the commercial area. They say there was never a time, night or day, when fans were around the big wrought iron fence.
> 
> ...


I don't have cable or satellite or Sirius or channel 19.  I look at youtube videos for music and also have a stereo.  Thank you for your post.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 6, 2019)

Ruthanne, "channel 19" is on Sirius... its not expensive and well worth it if you like Elvis and any other major kinds of music.
Lots of promos on line.  The audio quality is fantastic.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2019)

Sad life. So much potential shattered by a greedy Colonel Parker.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2019)

I didn't know that Elvis's Dad remarried 2 yrs after Elvis's Mom passed away. He married a woman that had 3 sons. One's name was David Stanley and one Richard Stanley I don't know what the 3rd ones name was.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 7, 2019)

There wasn't much posted about Vernon.  He was Elvis' business manager and when ask why he had his dad handle his money he said it was because he was the "tightest" guy with a buck he knew!  Contrary to speculation, the "Vault" in Graceland - the radio station on Sirius - has a lot of wonderful trivia about Elvis  - has contests for the visitors - and on it they said Elvis only had those people he'd known for years - before he got famous - around him.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I didn't know that Elvis's Dad remarried 2 yrs after Elvis's Mom passed away. He married a woman that had 3 sons. One's name was David Stanley and one Richard Stanley I don't know what the 3rd ones name was.
> View attachment 66251 View attachment 66252


Thanks for those pictures-very nice!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Jun 23, 2019)

Funny, Sassycakes...right now we are listening to Sirius Elvis station...its the Gospel Hour - its on every Sunday morning.
Did you know the 3 grammy's he won were all for Gospel music?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Funny, Sassycakes...right now we are listening to Sirius Elvis station...its the Gospel Hour - its on every Sunday morning.
> Did you know the 3 grammy's he won were all for Gospel music?




I didn't know that Liberty. I love hearing him sing Gospel music.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 23, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I didn't know that Liberty. I love hearing him sing Gospel music.


I I love his gospel music, too!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Aug 21, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Thank you so much Ken for making my morning coffee so spiritual.  Nothing better than Elvis gospel. 
We have Sirius on our TV...figuring out how to get it to play thoughout the house.  Love station 6019 or 019 depending on 
what system you have. Its all Elvis from "The Vault in Graceland".


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Aug 24, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


>


Thanks, Sassy...never tire of listening to The King!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Sep 4, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


>


So love that Gospel song, Sassycakes.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Sep 10, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


>


Hey, Sassy...just wondered where you were with my Elvis fix.  Thanx!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Hey, Sassy...just wondered where you were with my Elvis fix.  Thanx!



*I can never get enough of Elvis. He is my favorite singer of all time.*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 10, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *I can never get enough of Elvis. He is my favorite singer of all time.*


Amen, just can't get any better than Elvis.  A day without Elvis is a day without "ELVIS"!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Sep 19, 2019)

Love it, love it, love it.  Have you ever heard his version of the famous Righteous Bros song that Elvis does? That was a question on the "Elvis Vault" .  His version is so different than them, for sure.  Love it. Hey, gotta love it!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Love it, love it, love it.  Have you ever heard his version of the famous Righteous Bros song that Elvis does? That was a question on the "Elvis Vault" .  His version is so different than them, for sure.  Love it. Hey, gotta love it!



*No I haven't heard of Elvis singing a Righteous brother song. I'll have to look it up. I love listening to Elvis and everything he sings.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *No I haven't heard of Elvis singing a Righteous brother song. I'll have to look it up. I love listening to Elvis and everything he sings.*



Could these be it ?


----------



## Liberty (Sep 19, 2019)

Nope...give, and I'll tell you..lol!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Nope...give, and I'll tell you..lol!



I only have one other guess.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 19, 2019)

Nope... here it is.  If you want to see the obvious difference, play the R brothers and then play this...take your choices:


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Nope... here it is.  If you want to see the obvious difference, play the R brothers and then play this...take your choices:



I had just posted this but it was by Elvis in the royal Philomonica


----------



## Liberty (Sep 19, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I had just posted this but it was by Elvis in the royal Philomonica


Yikes,  I stand corrected gal.  You are cool with the "hope these pant's don't tear"one...its so famous.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yikes,  I stand corrected gal.  You are cool with the "hope these pant's don't tear"one...its so famous.



*Who didn't hope that those pants didn't tear !LOL*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 19, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Who didn't hope that those pants didn't tear !LOL*


You gotta believe that, huh, gal
Have you been to Graceland?  We're planning on stopping this fall on our way to Ohio.
Please get Sirius - they have the "Vault" ...its awesome for Elvis.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 20, 2019)

Johnny Cash and Elvis performed together in their early days. I saw Cash imitate Elvis on a great PBS special this week on the History of County Music. Many of Elvis's gospel recordings were due to his promise to his mom to do so. Elvis's vocal range was rare.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 21, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Johnny Cash and Elvis performed together in their early days. I saw Cash imitate Elvis on a great PBS special this week on the History of County Music. Many of Elvis's gospel recordings were due to his promise to his mom to do so. Elvis's vocal range was rare.


So many things about Elvis you don't know till you listen to the old timers talk about him...
like these George Klein stories on "The Vault":
https://www.siriusxm.com/elvisradio


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## jerry old (Sep 23, 2019)

Documentaries state Col. Parker got 50% of all monies when Elvis started...I wonder how long this arrangement continued.
The doc also said Elvis  let this arrangement continue for years because he was, 'grateful to Parker.'
I've never understood that? 
A post on this thread states  the step-father became manager of monies- Did Parker still manage: concerts...
Parker and Elvis' arrangement has always puzzled me: grateful?  naïve?  what?


----------



## Liberty (Sep 23, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Documentaries state Col. Parker got 50% of all monies when Elvis started...I wonder how long this arrangement continued.
> The doc also said Elvis  let this arrangement continue for years because he was, 'grateful to Parker.'
> I've never understood that?
> A post on this thread states  the step-father became manager of monies- Did Parker still manage: concerts...
> Parker and Elvis' arrangement has always puzzled me: grateful?  naïve?  what?


Lots of different takes on the relationship.  Listening to those that were there "in the flesh" during those years, you often get a different view of the relationship  This is a pretty good overall take on it, except for the time when Elvis/Priscilla were divorcing and the money issue may have taken center stage.  Sirius radio (Graceland Vault) has a lot of former friends and associates interviews - suggest you may also want to tune in there on a regular basis:

http://www.elvis-history-blog.com/colonel-tom-parker.html


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2019)

I needed my Elvis Fix now.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you Sassy...this morning had Elvis Gospel on Sirius upstairs and downstairs!
Gotta love it.  Only one drawback.  Hub switches it on while we're still in bed and its so "boppy" it gets me swinging a bit too soon...ha ha.

Appreciate it, gal, as always - keep 'em coming!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks, Sassy...just wondering, have you been to Graceland?


----------



## Catlady (Sep 30, 2019)

I had a GIANT crush on Elvis.  I was convinced that I would meet and marry him.  Then he met Priscilla and my fantasy ended.  Booo Hoooo!  My favorite by him was "Return to Sender", but I liked all of his songs.  He had a sexy voice and he was a very handsome man.  Too bad he fell apart after his mother died.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Oct 29, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


>


Not too long ago, I heard on XM radio that the number 1 all time most played record is “Hound Dog.”

But, I will add that IMO, Elvis screwed up the song, “Blue Moon of Kentucky.” It’s a bluegrass song, not tick and roll. Bill Monroe probably rolled over in his grave when Elvis released his song.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

*I can't believe this is the first time I heard Elvis sing this song.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks Ruthanne, great videos!


----------



## Oldjoe (Nov 14, 2019)

911 said:


> Not too long ago, I heard on XM radio that the number 1 all time most played record is “Hound Dog.”
> 
> But, I will add that IMO, Elvis screwed up the song, “Blue Moon of Kentucky.” It’s a bluegrass song, not tick and roll. Bill Monroe probably rolled over in his grave when Elvis released his song.



Ok boomer.


----------



## Trade (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Nov 14, 2019)

Oldjoe said:


> Ok boomer.


Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

LoveThe King and here's mine


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2019)

Elvis Presley - I'll Be Home On Christmas Day (Take 3)


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2019)

Elvis Presley - A Boy From Tupelo: A Short Film


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2020)

Elvis Presley - Burning Love (Aloha From Hawaii, Live in Honolulu, 1973)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Marlene (Mar 4, 2020)

Here's one I've always loved but that doesn't get much air time.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 4, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Here's one I've always loved but that doesn't get much air time.


Back when all the world was young!


----------



## Duster (Mar 4, 2020)

My sister-in-law, Cindi, told me recently that she is a cousin of Elvis Presley. Since her mother passed last year, she's been visiting her aunt in Mississippi.  Her aunt told her that cousin Elvis used to come visit her, up until the time that he became so famous that he was no longer able to.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2020)

"One Pair of Hands" by Elvis Presley


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2020)




----------



## terry123 (May 10, 2020)

One of my favs!  He did love his mama!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 3, 2021)

@Aunt Bea Elvis does such a great job singing this song. Even the title makes me cry.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

I could listen to Elvis songs all day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2021)

Elvis doing his part in the fight against polio.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Mar 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Hub is listening to Elvis "gospel" music right now...he has a set of CD's.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 17, 2021)

I love my Elvis  "gospel" cds too.  Its like going to Church for me.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 18, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I love my Elvis  "gospel" cds too.  Its like going to Church for me.


Hub has it on right now...playing "How Great Thou Art"!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Mar 18, 2021)

_Who can resist those eyes, that smile, the curl of his lips, that heaven sent voice. Yes, I loved Elvis since I was a little girl._


----------



## Wren (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2021)

I can't remember the name of a song he made before he passed away that was released after he died.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 20, 2021)

His last recorded single was "Way Down:

https://www.theatlantic.com/enterta...ording-that-elvis-himself-never-heard/278758/


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2021)

Liberty said:


> His last recorded single was "Way Down:
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/enterta...ording-that-elvis-himself-never-heard/278758/


Thank you Liberty.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 20, 2021)

He performed his last show a couple months before his death:

https://nightswithalicecooper.com/2020/06/26/flashback-elvis-presley-performs-his-final-concert/


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Mar 28, 2021)

We just got all the Elvis "Gospel" CD's..  Hub loves them!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 30, 2021)

*I love everything Elvis sang and he sang this better than anyone else.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2021)

Did you Elvis fans know that he and Muhammad Ali were good friends?  I know this because my husband was on Ali's security team waaay back in the day and he told me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Did you Elvis fans know that he and Muhammad Ali were good friends?  I know this because my husband was on Ali's security team waaay back in the day and he told me.


Elvis gave Muhammad Ali this now famous robe in 1973.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Elvis gave Muhammad Ali this now famous robe in 1973.


Wow. I'd never seen this Aunt Bea.  My husband took lots of pictures of The Champ but didn't see him with this robe among them.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 13, 2021)

I bought myself an Elvis-inspired “TCB” ring on _Amazon_, and feel better just wearing it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2022)




----------

